# Things People Carry



## sneauxpod (Nov 8, 2012)

So i was browsing through some pictures on a website and i came across what people in some professions carry. I was especially interested in the Paramedic and EMT pictures (3/4 down the page) kind of crazy to see how many people pack heat in professions at least I woundnt have thought. 

http://www.damnlol.com/things-people-carry-27190.html


----------



## CANDawg (Nov 8, 2012)

I smell another 'guns in EMS' thread incoming.

Queue thread closure in 3..... 2...... 1.......


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 8, 2012)

lol no thats deff not what this is supposed to be about. i just found it funny that I really carry most of the stuff thats in the paramedic pic. except the zippo because i dont want my pants on fire, theyre too expensive lol


----------



## Milla3P (Nov 8, 2012)

Things I carry:
Pen (sometimes)
Wallet (snack money)
PediWheel
Penlight

Things my BLS partners carry:
Anything heavy.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 8, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> Things I carry:
> Pen (sometimes)
> Wallet (snack money)
> PediWheel
> ...



hey most basics are people too haha


----------



## bigbaldguy (Nov 8, 2012)

That librarian has some major paranoia issues. Or she's a librarian in a Mexico city prison.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Nov 9, 2012)

I carry a flashlight and trauma shears...


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 9, 2012)

you dont bring a backpack or anything with you? i mean shoot i bring my laptop and do some of my college work when theres time


----------



## Milla3P (Nov 9, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> hey most basics are people too haha







Carrying heavy things builds character.


----------



## Aidey (Nov 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That librarian has some major paranoia issues. Or she's a librarian in a Mexico city prison.



Detroit maybe? It says MI.


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 9, 2012)

Aidey said:


> Detroit maybe? It says MI.



that would make sense. once im 21 id carry when i went into the city.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 9, 2012)

Milla3P said:


> Things my BLS partners carry:
> Anything heavy.



Ba dun, ching! :rofl:

Basic Lifting Service? Also, Empty My Trash - :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:!

I told a ff who was being a twat to my partner the other night ALS stood for Ain't Lifting :censored::censored::censored::censored: and to not forget my airway bag. He didn't like it much but his captain, who used to work as a medic, got a kick out of it. 

This is all in fun and games, not meaning to offend anyone by it. 

I carry most of what that guy does besides the knife and the lighter. Also Narcotics go in my pocket. Well I carry one kit, the other goes in the double locked safe in the ambo.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 9, 2012)

sneauxpod said:


> that would make sense. *once im 21 *id carry when i went into the city.



And there you have it all.

:deadhorse:


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> And there you have it all.
> 
> :deadhorse:




im not talking on the rig just fyi


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 9, 2012)

Sorry for my rude response. It was a little abrupt.

 But "SEARCH" the site about our "right to carry"/"pack heat"/"strap on" (I always LOVE that one)/etc. and you will find many entries from experienced people, some with backgrounds in the military and law enforcement as well, expressing support for Amendment 2, but strong disagreement with medical personnel carrying lethal force.


----------



## EMT B (Nov 9, 2012)

hurr wut abooot a taser? lololol

versed never fails....


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 9, 2012)

mycrofft said:


> Sorry for my rude response. It was a little abrupt.
> 
> But "SEARCH" the site about our "right to carry"/"pack heat"/"strap on" (I always LOVE that one)/etc. and you will find many entries from experienced people, some with backgrounds in the military and law enforcement as well, expressing support for Amendment 2, but strong disagreement with medical personnel carrying lethal force.



oh its all good, trust me ive seen all the posts about it haha
but yeah im deff not trying to start that whole thing up on this. its mostly just to see what people carry on them either on scene, at station or just hanging around.


----------



## Jon (Nov 9, 2012)

bigbaldguy said:


> That librarian has some major paranoia issues. Or she's a librarian in a Mexico city prison.



Reminds me of a punch line:
Ma'am - what exactly are you afraid of?
Not a Bleeping thing.


In all seriousness, you might be surprised how many people, in all walks of life, carry concealed firearms. That's the beauty of them being concealed. You don't see them. .


There's a thread somewhere of "what I carry in my pockets"


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 10, 2012)

Jon said:


> Reminds me of a punch line:
> Ma'am - what exactly are you afraid of?
> Not a Bleeping thing.
> 
> ...




yes beautifully scary indeed haha, well if there is i couldnt find it lol.


----------



## Jon (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, here's an oldy but goody: Thread #21 for EMTLife:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21
And this one:
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=22634


----------



## sneauxpod (Nov 11, 2012)

Jon said:


> Well, here's an oldy but goody: Thread #21 for EMTLife:
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=21
> And this one:
> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=22634



wow that first one is going wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy back lol


----------



## Jazzy (Nov 21, 2012)

Pens, shears, gloves, lip balm, lip gloss, sometimes lip stick- i bite my lips to the point where they bleed unless I have something on them that makes me not want to, driver's license, debit card, sometimes cash, pen light, o2 key, rig key with a clip on it to clip onto my belt, cell phone and my minder-the ever needed pager.  That's what's on me.  I bring a purse which has snacks, water, book, ears, things like that which stays on the rig.


----------

